

NY Times: Entrepreneur Troubleshoots AdWords Campaign to Save Business - URSpider94
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/26/my-adwords-debacle-a-wake-up-and-a-fix

======
URSpider94
I have never run a large-scale AdWords campaign, so this is back-seat driving,
but I wonder if Google's Pay Per Conversion pricing
([http://support.google.com/adwords/bin/answer.py?hl=en&an...](http://support.google.com/adwords/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=2472713))
would be a way to attack this problem.

For example, send incoming customers to a survey. Pay $1 for customers who
self-identify as non-profit or academic, $10 for customers who identify as
Fortune 500. Google will go off and determine if it's more efficient to
deliver you 10x non-profit customers, or 1x corporate ones.

Folks who have tried something like this, does it work?

~~~
ccbean
The problem with using pay-per-conversion is that it works best (and only?)
when you can get a direct response from the site when a sale is made. For
example, send someone to your landing page, they buy a product online, and
then call the conversion code on the 'thank you' page, e.g. /order/complete --
this can be tracked as a conversion easily.

For sites with big ticket items where the transaction doesn't take place
online, it can be trickier to try and attribute the sale to a certain ad
campaign.

~~~
kanzure
> For sites with big ticket items where the transaction doesn't take place
> online, it can be trickier to try and attribute the sale to a certain ad
> campaign.

How do they do it? One method I can think of is to show different phone
numbers for users that have been cookied as coming in from different ads.

~~~
thecosas
The company I currently work for does exactly this for car dealer websites. We
have separate tracking numbers which display on car dealership websites
depending on the source.

We actually found another vendor that does this on a per visitor basis (ie.
each visitor gets their own tracking number). While I think THAT is overkill,
the technology is there to do this kind of thing without too much overhead.

